# Pets!



## TICA

Lets have a discussion about pets.   How many do you have; what are they; names and anything else you'd like to share.  Pics are a bonus.

I'll start:
two dogs that are Shepard/Lab cros;  2 years old and totally out of control; names are Leo and Digby
three cats of various ages.  Ella is about 10; Sanford is around 5 and Cheka is 9
two horses, one for me - Mr. Wilson who is 10 and one for my daughter - Brisco who is 7.  (Brisco was named after watching a Law & Order marathon with a bottle of wine!  Gotta love that Lennie.

I'm fairly new so will have to figure out how to put up pics but will try my best.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have a 10+ years old Standard Schnauzer named Hans, and a 1 1/2 yr. old Manx named Loki.  You can see a few pics of them in my Nature album.   Looking forward to seeing some pics of your furkids!


----------



## TWHRider

TICA, when you said "Brisco" my first thought was "Brisco County Junior", the TV series.

He was real cutielayful:

http://www.ovguide.com/tv/the_adventures_of_brisco_county_jr.htm

I have four horses, six cats, two dogs.  All the cats and dogs are rescues, and I rescued my Arab 20 years ago, starving with an injured vertebra.

Everybody is here until their end time.  My horses are 17, 18, 25, and coming 27.  This is my last group of horses, as they pass on there wont' be any replacements.


----------



## TWHRider

I saw this on a horse forum and thought it was just too good not to "borrow"  


*These are horse terms translated into terms non-horse folks can understand.  Sadly (in most cases), I've experienced 98% of themnthego:

Body Clipping*: the art of applying horse hair to your own body
*Cutting*: a roller coaster with no seat belt
*A little green*: sit down and hold on
*Roping*: seeing how coordinated you really are
*Head shy*: how badly do you want to keep your shoulders in their sockets?
*Hands*: a unit of measurement commonly over-exaggerated, especially when selling a horse
*Banding*: how many rubber bands _can_ you fit on one mane?
*Braiding*: how quickly you can move your fingers on a horse that doesn’t want to stand still, while balancing on a stool?
*Farrier*: eye candy
*Pleasure Class*: appearing to go round and round the arena in circles, while really doing 50 things at once.
*Dressage*: dancing with your horse
*Jumpers*: get out of your saddle and hang on
*Grabbing mane/saddle horn*: the art to hanging on
*Equine major*: wearing your boots to every class on campus. And the computer lab.  And Walmart…
*Cow sense*: combine a Rottweiler, roller coaster and laser targeting  system
*Horse sense*: something your horse usually has more of
*Fresh/squirrel-y/feel-y*:  I hope you had your coffee and Wheaties this morning…
*Western saddle*: the cowboy one
*English saddle*: the one they jump in at the Olympics (Not totally correct, I know. But give these people a little leeway…)
*Halter horse*: a shark in a silver halter
*Pony*: the other "four letter word"....not a baby horse: usually the naughtiest thing you can imagine
*Draft*: something akin to the Budweiser commercials
*Crow hop*: something that your horse hopefully does while the judge’s back is turned
*Groceries*: when weight gained is measured in hundreds of pounds, and is a good thing. _Wouldn’t that be nice?_
*Equestrian*: a lifestyle
*Paddock boots: * expensive leather boots that are worn everywhere but the paddock
*Whoa: * a command that really means run faster, regardless of what humans seem to think


----------



## Ozarkgal

LOL...those are good.

How about :

*"in season"*...a thousand pound mare with PMS
*"bomb proof"* has never been actually tested with a bomb, but shies at everything else
*"shies"*  a multi-talented horse that can either jump 5 feet sideways or 5 feet straight up or turn 180 degrees quicker than you can blink an eye, scared of some imaginary goblin seen only by the horse
*"horse shoes"*  metal semi-circles nailed to the hoof that make big dents in your body when kicked
*"horse trailer"* a conveyance used to move a horse from point A to point B.  Many times said horse will refuse to get back into      the trailer at point B, usually 50 miles or more from point A
*"tack"* horse paraphanalia that owners are addicted to buying but seldom use 90 per cent of 
*"filly"*  what you get when you are wishing for a colt
*"colt"* what you get when you are wishing for a filly
*"babysitter"* a horse so old you have to feed it ground, soaked feed because it has no teeth, it's legs are so arthritic it can't move, therefore safe to put a child on
*"lame"*  what happens an hour after you buy the horse and bring it home
*"buck*"  another multi-talented horse that puts his head between his front legs and throwing his rear skyward, while running at the same time, effectively blasting the rider off it's back
*"cross country"* a horse sporting event that begs the question, "Who is dumber the horse or rider for participating?"
*"steeple chasing" * see the explanation for cross country
*"road apples" * The by-product of expensive grain and hay, sometimes used as fertilizer and usually deposited in a freshly cleaned stall or barn aisle two minutes after horse has been brought in from an all day turnout
*"horse trainer"* a person you send the horse to while you are in the hospital recuperating from a ride on your multi-talented horse.  Said trainer will often comment, "Gee, I know this horse.  I wish you would have called me before you bought him."
*"water bucket"*  a vessel that some horses think is a horsey toilet.  This deposit usually occurs about 5 minutes after the bucket has been washed, disinfected, filled and hung back in the stall.
*"stud fee" * a generally over inflated price that an owner thinks his stallion's service to a mare is worth. The stallion has no such ridiculous notion of his sperm's worth and would happily donate it at no charge.
*"barn help" *individuals hired to clean the barn, feed and water the horses, but seldom show up when needed the most







Yeeeh hawww, let 'er buck Roy!


----------



## TICA

Love the definitions!!!   I do hope they give our "non-horsey" friends an insight into being a horse owner....


----------



## Ozarkgal

Feel free to add your own definitions....if you non-horsey folks have any questions or would like definitions about horse related things don't hesitate to ask.  There is always a horse guru here at your disposal.layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal

This is Lovey, my barn cat that fantasizes about being a house cat. She thinks she is one of the dogs and is Squiggy's favorite chew toy. I promise she is not as fat as she looks in the picture. She has an enormous coat that gets shaved into a lion cut in the summer. She is difficult to photograph as she really blends in with the winter colors. She was rescued from a shelter after she climbed my husband's leg three times, screaming "Pick me, Pick me." It worked!

Notice the daffodils that are starting to peek through...spring is around the corner!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lovey's a great name for her, I love her already, *beautiful *cat...Maine Coon?


----------



## FishWisher

Ozarkgal said:


> LOL...those are good.
> 
> 
> *"stud fee" * a generally over inflated price that an owner thinks his stallion's service to a mare is worth. The stallion has no such ridiculous notion of his sperm's worth and would happily donate it at no charge.



hahahaha   This reminds me of a time in 1999-2000 when I was on our county's grand jury. We met weekly and could pick and choose among complaints that our citizens would bring to us - some of them pretty corny.

One complainant sent in a request that we investigate someone stealing his sperm, and we all had a good laugh. I turned to the fellow juror on my right and said "What's he complaining about?! Hell, I've been trying to _give_ it away all my life!"





...maybe you just had to be there.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> *Farrier*: eye candy
> *Pony*: the other "four letter word"....not a baby horse: usually the naughtiest thing you can imagine
> *Whoa: * a command that really means run faster, regardless of what humans seem to think





Ozarkgal said:


> *"in season"*...a thousand pound mare with PMS
> *"horse shoes"*  metal semi-circles nailed to the hoof that make big dents in your body when kicked
> *"tack"* horse paraphanalia that owners are addicted to buying but seldom use 90 per cent of
> *"filly"*  what you get when you are wishing for a colt
> *"colt"* what you get when you are wishing for a filly
> *"road apples" * The by-product of expensive grain and hay, sometimes used as fertilizer and usually deposited in a freshly cleaned stall or barn aisle two minutes after horse has been brought in from an all day turnout
> *"water bucket"*  a vessel that some horses think is a horsey toilet.  This deposit usually occurs about 5 minutes after the bucket has been washed, disinfected, filled and hung back in the stall.
> *"stud fee" * a generally over inflated price that an owner thinks his stallion's service to a mare is worth. The stallion has no such ridiculous notion of his sperm's worth and would happily donate it at no charge.



These are the ones that I, as a non-horsey person, got a kick out of, LOL!  I must say, thanks to my schnauzer, I have personal road apple experience.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice pic of Tennessee Walker resting in the sun...

*My Tennessee Walker, Silver, napping in the sun*

*





(from Rebecca at animaltalk)*


----------



## Ozarkgal

Great picture, his coat looks like a fleece jacket.


----------



## SeaBreeze

For the horse lovers, playing soccer with ball.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Horses and Fawn*

A few heartwarming pics of horses and a fawn, that I posted on Pet Forums...http://www.petforums.com/f22/horses-fawn-1926/


----------



## That Guy

Every time I lose a pet through death or whatever, I swear, "Never again!  No more pets!!  I just can't stand the loss."  But, of course, I'm a softy and end up giving a home to another animal.

A couple of years ago, at Christmas, there was a stray kitten wandering around the vineyard where I lived and the neighbor asked me if I'd seen it.  She and her daughter had been feeding it but not really doing much more than that.  Well, the weather became super stormy and that poor little thing was crying at my door.  So, with no room at the inn, I let her in.  She was so grateful; talked up a storm while exploring the house.  Curled up with me and fell asleep meowing away in her sleep.  Surely having dreams about the scary life outdoors.

When I opened the door to let her in, I said, "Hello, Kitty," and that's become her name.  She's the sweetest little animal and has become a great friend.


----------



## TICA

If you want to make your bottom look smaller, ride a bigger horse!


----------



## Ozarkgal

I always subscribed to that theory, but in the later years my short legs always had to have a mounting block, log or large rock handy.  My horses were all trained to stand still while I hauled my expanding butt aboard.  I ride (rode) English, so without that horn it was even harder.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> When I opened the door to let her in, I said, "Hello, Kitty," and that's become her name.  She's the sweetest little animal and has become a great friend.



 Awww....you're just one big ol' softie.....


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> Awww....you're just one big ol' softie.....



What can I do?  I love animals .  . . !


----------



## That Guy

A parrot has suddenly made an appearance in the "Let's make a story" thread and I wanted to come here and tell you about some experiences I've had with them.  Never had one of my very own but, my grandfather's brother . . . my granduncle (?) had one that would tell on him when he slipped into the garage for a nip . . . "Where's George?  Where's George?  George is in the garage!"  Little tattletale!

In the early Seventies, my girlfriend and I used to hangout with a couple who had a newborn baby and a parrot my friend had gotten when the Army sent him to Panama.  That thing was MEAN!  But, also an amazing mimic.  We would be sitting at the table enjoying a game of cards (gee I miss playing cards) when the baby would begin to cry in the other room.  The mom would jump up and run into the baby's room only to come back laughing because that damned bird had done it again.  Once, they left the house with Big Brother and the Holding Company playing on the phonograph . . .   The bird would ever after suddenly break into "Piece of my Heart" and you would swear Janis was in the room!

Then, there were the mynah birds in Honolulu.  My little sister said, "Look at the parrot!" and that thing actually said, "You lie!"


----------



## SeaBreeze

Years back I bought an older African Grey Parrot from a pet store, that was not tame.  Big mistake on my part, since I had no bird experience, never even owned a parakeet.  Anyhoo, it was a beautiful bird and seemed to be very smart.  I tried for months to tame him, and he made chop-meat out of my hands, lol.

Ended up giving him and all his accessories to a woman who loved birds, and had a large home aviary.  He never did speak for me, but he was amazing.  He made a fuss when anyone except me came into HIS room.  He took over my den with a large perch, ladder, cage, etc. :love_heart:

Here's a gal from Pet Forums that has several African Greys, and one "baby Alex" which she raised when he was very young....turns out he was a she, LOL!  http://www.petforums.com/f18/my-greys-1462/


----------



## Planxty

I did have dogs, Hungarian Puli and Lhasa Apso, which we briefly showed. One day i may get another dog, probably a rescue animal. These days i just spend time with the local wildlife.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Planxty said:


> I did have dogs, Hungarian Puli and Lhasa Apso, which we briefly showed. One day i may get another dog, probably a rescue animal. These days i just spend time with the local wildlife.



I always liked to see the Puli in dog shows, such unique coats...http://www.petforums.com/f16/puli-542/


----------



## That Guy

Rescue!  And get a mutt -- Heinz 57 -- they are the best!


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> Rescue!  And get a mutt -- Heinz 57 -- they are the best!



I agree!  I had a pure Irish Setter once and although a sweet dog, dumb as a log.  Every dog I've had after that one, has been a mixed breed and a rescue and I've never regretted it.


----------



## janfromflorida

My cats couldn't quite grasp the concept of bunk beds!  Tigger did okay on the bottom bunk, but Eloise had a bit of a problem!


----------



## Ozarkgal

janfromflorida said:


> View attachment 775  My cats couldn't quite grasp the concept of bunk beds!  Tigger did okay on the bottom bunk, but Eloise had a bit of a problem!



LOL..now that's funny!


----------



## JustBonee

That's cute with the bunk beds!  

I have three pets at present, two dogs and a cat.   Will get their pictures posted soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*For Our Horse Lovers*

Photo of wild pony enjoying Maryland sunrise...


*





* by MegaPixel Mike


----------



## That Guy




----------



## TICA

*The horses being horses.*



My horse is on the right and my daughter's horse on the left.  Her horse was rescue and we were still trying to put some pounds on him.




He's feeling good in this one!  He may be big, but he can move when he wants to.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful, TICA!


----------



## Pappy

TICA...The last picture of your horse looks like he might have some Cydesdale in him. He has the muscular look of one. Am I right? Beautiful horse.


----------



## TICA

Pappy said:


> TICA...The last picture of your horse looks like he might have some Cydesdale in him. He has the muscular look of one. Am I right? Beautiful horse.



Thanks Pappy, I think he is pretty special.  He is Belgian/QH cross.  Figured I needed something big enough to haul my big butt around.  I'd like to have him trained to pull a wagon some day - it is on my "to do list".


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Thanks Pappy, I think he is pretty special.  He is Belgian/QH cross.  Figured I needed something big enough to haul my big butt around.  I'd like to have him trained to pull a wagon some day - it is on my "to do list".


----------



## Anne

Don't know where to put this but spotted this on Facebook.... I'm glad they got arrested!!!  

http://ktar.com/?nid=123&sid=1647005


----------



## SeaBreeze

An old picture of my Standard Schnauzer Hans, and my Manx cat Loki with us on a camping trip...


----------



## TICA

They look like Sweethearts Seebreeze.  Wonderful picture.


----------



## Pappy

Love the pictures, Seabreeze,

At one time we had two miniature Schnauzers. Tammy and Missy. Got some pictures somewhere. Tammy was a sweetheart all the way and Missy, was dumber than a box of rocks.

Missy and I had a love, hate relationship. She killed a rabbit in the back yard, brought it in through her doggy door and presented it to us in the living room. Needless to say, wifey was not pleased.


----------



## Bee

I have a budgie called Billy, he suits me fine as a pet, I don't have to think of walkies in the winter time.

He is semi tame, he is okay until I put my hand inside his cage, no matter how hard I have tried he just will not talk but he does plenty of chirping and whistling.

Years ago I had a myna bird and I tried to teach him to talk, one day he said his name and promptly fell off his perch and died.................whether it was shock or not I don't know.


----------



## Pam

Perhaps that's why Billy won't talk...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Love the pet stories, Pappy and Bee...I have had schnauzers for 27 years and they are the breed for me.  Pappy, I think Missy was just trying to give you a gift and show you she loved you.  Bee, that's a sad, but humorous story about your bird.  Pam, I don't think you should press Billy to talk, or at least not to say his name...LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

Anne said:


> Don't know where to put this but spotted this on Facebook.... I'm glad they got arrested!!!
> 
> http://ktar.com/?nid=123&sid=1647005



What sick people!   I'm glad they got arrested too!!  What happened to just taking an unwanted pet to the humane society or pound???    I'd like to see the same thing happen to them, see how they survive in those conditions.


----------



## janfromflorida

Wow, do you live near Chincoteague?



SeaBreeze said:


> Photo of wild pony enjoying Maryland sunrise...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * by MegaPixel Mike


----------



## SeaBreeze

janfromflorida said:


> Wow, do you live near Chincoteague?



No, just a beautiful photo I came across online.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Wow it's a beautiful shot, thanks for sharing it with us, love your cat bed      _


----------



## Anne

For anxious animals:

//www.thundershirt.com/Product/Thundershirt.aspx?item_guid=ad60b946-f758-45e2-a589-331dda09637e


----------



## Diwundrin

Cat story:

Many years ago we had a holiday house near a beach and we'd go fishing and do the 'beach' things.  One visit we found an elderly black cat, curled up on top of the front door steps.  We shoo'd him off but he hung around the yard.  My Uncle went out fishing and came back with some, and that cat just wouldn't leave him alone.  So of course, he scored a feed of fresh fish. 

One day he strolled into the house with my Uncle and proceeded to rub lovingly around the door jambs and furniture.  Inspected every room, and then strolled out again and back to his apparently usual residence under the tank stand.

This went on for several years.  Whenever any of us would arrive he'd be there.  He had other sources of food but he seemed to know when we'd be back.  A neighbour said she thought he'd belonged to an old fisherman who had died years before and had simply stayed in the area. He 'panhandled' around a few of the neighbours but never stayed with any.   He belonged to no one.

 All he asked of life was the opportunity for a nostalgia trip into a house occasionally and a free feed of fish.  
He wasn't overly affectionate but would allow a little petting when it suited him.  But he was never a problem and seemed to appreciate us allowing his little  'furniture' tours when he wanted.  He was a  polite and welcome free spirit,  and enhanced our times there.  
We missed him when the time came that he wasn't on the step.  I hope he met a gentle end to a free and gentle life.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Anne said:


> For anxious animals:
> 
> //www.thundershirt.com/Product/Thundershirt.aspx?item_guid=ad60b946-f758-45e2-a589-331dda09637e



These shirts actually work.  A friend has one for her storm anxious poodle, and she swears by it.  She gave me one recently for my Ohno gangsta, who is afraid of storms or anything that goes boom.  I put it on him the other day when we had rumbles from the storm we didn't get.  He was actually much better, not shaking and hiding in the bathroom at least.


----------



## Diwundrin

They'd work on Belle.  Whenever I'd put a coat on her when the temp was batting freezing point she'd just stop wherever I put it on and wouldn't move.  She was like one of those Rag Doll cats, just went to jelly.  She hated it.  As soon as I'd look away she'd go to work on getting it off then freeze again when I looked at her.  It was hilarious.  I'm very bad but I used to do it to entertain visitors sometimes.  It's warmer up here so the coats got thrown out.  She's getting too fat to fit them now anyway.


----------



## Anne

Ozarkgal said:


> These shirts actually work.  A friend has one for her storm anxious poodle, and she swears by it.  She gave me one recently for my Ohno gangsta, who is afraid of storms or anything that goes boom.  I put it on him the other day when we had rumbles from the storm we didn't get.  He was actually much better, not shaking and hiding in the bathroom at least.




Good to know...wish I'd had one when I had my beloved cat.  She was so scared of thunder she would hide under the bed, and I would coax her out and hold her until she calmed down.

I did eventually find a homeopathic product called 'calms pet', I believe, and that helped her immensely.  Think that works for dogs, also.


----------



## Jillaroo

_This is a large litter_


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## That Guy

Was thinking about Hello Kitty the other day so looked up American Shorthair (ASH).  Wow!  Her breed has quite a history.  I'm proud of her.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The first American Shorthair dated back to 1904, and was named Buster Brown.  They are very hearty cats that do well in weather, and rough vegetation. Love that photo, is that your Hello Kitty?


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> The first American Shorthair dated back to 1904, and was named Buster Brown.  They are very hearty cats that do well in weather, and rough vegetation. Love that photo, is that your Hello Kitty?



Nah, not her; just a pic from the web that looks like her and she is an excellent mouser.  I read they descended from the ship's cats brought over by the early immigrants to the new colonies.  Being accepted by snooty breeders and paraded around in their stupid shows is disappointing.  I just think of her as one great animal.


----------



## TICA

Odds and ends:  


Close up of Leo


Leo looking very serious!



Digby trying to stay cool indoors!


----------



## That Guy

Thanks, TICA.  I love big dogs!


----------

